# Betta poem I wrote...



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Wrote this last night. I named it "Little Life" not realizing there was already a poem on here named that but, oh well. Hope you like it .

“Little Life”
​You sit in a little bowl, a little life, a little soul​Every day you watch and wait for a wish come true, a twist of fate​You tell yourself to just hold on, your day will come it won’t be long​Then one day someone picks you up, your little life, in your little cup​You wiggle and dance all over the place, an answered prayer, your saving grace​Now you’re in a nice new home, plants, clean water, and room to roam​So little one swim and be free for your little life will be spent with me​A little soul, a little heart, a brand new day a brand new start​


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

"Bump" Anyone like it?


----------



## Betta Bug (Aug 3, 2011)

PitGurl said:


> "Bump" Anyone like it?




I luv it!:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice poem!


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

I love it! Well done. I especially like the last line <3


----------

